# Würfel und zufall



## Dagobert (25. Jun 2008)

Nach welchen umständen berechnet 
	
	
	
	





```
Random.nextInt(maxgröße)
```
 die Zufallszahlen?
Ich wollte eine kleines Würfelpanel bauen. Aber zu meinem erschrecken kann ich das so knicken.
Hier mal eine Beispielausgabe


> Wurft 1:
> 
> Wurf 1: 1
> Wurf 2: 5
> ...


Ich vermisse zum beispiel ganz klar die 6 ^^
Guckt auch mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit der 6 an : 1/60 aber
Gibt es eine bessere möglichkeit einen Würfel zu erstellen, oder kann ich ihn besser beinflussen?
Ich hab es ganz simpel so gemacht:

```
setAugenzahl(wuerfelpool.nextInt(6)+1);
```

mfg. Dagobert


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jun 2008)

für die Regeln gibts doch die API zum nachlesen?
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Random.html

so wie du es machst ist es richtig

----------

> Ich vermisse zum beispiel ganz klar die 6

falls das auch für deinen +1-Code noch gilt:
In Wurf 4 hast du zwei Sechsen, in Wurf 1 fehlt genauso die 2, sowas nennt sich Zufall,

kannst ja mal 10.000x würfeln und zählen, welche Zahl wie oft kommz


----------



## Dagobert (25. Jun 2008)

Ja ich hab das schon ein par mal durchlaufen lassen das war ja nur ein Beispiel.
Trozdem wird die 6 vernachlässigt finde ich.
Naja Zufall dann, oder schicksal^^ :?:  :autsch: 

Ebend son zufall wie bei Schlag den Raab XD

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jun 2008)

Wenn ich 1000000 mal mit deinem Code iene Zufallszahl erzeuge, komme ich übrigens auf (beispielsweise)



> [1:166557, 2:166798, 3:166868, 4:166684, 5:166565, 6:166528]


----------



## Dagobert (25. Jun 2008)

ok dann wars wohl wirklich reiner Zufall
Sowas solls ja geben. Sah trozdem komisch aus  :wink:


----------

